# Anything Special between RED and Blue?



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Pit Bulls are traditionally a performance breed. That means that they 
were originally bred based on how well they performed a certain task, 
not what they looked like. Color was probably the least important thing 
that oldtime breeders of Pit Bulls considered. Today, Pit Bulls remain 
largely a working/performance dog, and so the old way of doing things 
as far as looks are concerned largely still holds fast. True, many Pit Bulls 
today are also bred with the show ring in mind, however color is of 
almost zero importance even in that venue. No one who really knows Pit 
Bulls is all that impressed by color. A flashy color does not a good dog 
make, and although many people have favorite colors, breed-saavy 
people know that it's what's under the coat that counts.

Pit Bulls come in almost every color that is genetically possible in dogs. 
Some colors are more common (brindle or fawn for instance); some 
colors you don't see as often (such as spotted or black and tan). One 
thing is for certain, however: blue and red nosed dogs do NOT fall into 
the "rare" category--there are many of both colors out there, especially 
(at least in my area) the red nosed dogs.

There is, unfortunately, a faction of breeders (all unscrupulous), that are 
attempting to cash in on the current fad of blue and red nosed dogs. 
These people produce poor quality animals with no thought to health 
and temperament, their biggest selling point being coat color. Breeders 
of this type many times charge jacked up prices for their puppies, 
justfying the high price tag by claiming their dogs are of a "rare" or 
"special" color. The unsuspecting buyer is duped into believing their 
animal is extraordinary simply because he happens to have an "odd" 
colored nose. Breeders of this ilk are especially dubious because not only 
are they producing bad stock, but they lure their customers in by making 
false claims. Do not be fooled by this type!

There are, of course, very ethical breeders that produce blue and red 
nosed dogs. There are many fine, healthy, stable examples of these 
color varieties out there. These are dogs bred by people who care about 
the breed, are knowledgeable about what they are doing, and breed for 
MUCH more than just a snazzy color. There is nothing wrong with liking 
one color above another, but one should be an educated consumer. 
Realize that you aren't just buying a pretty face, but a living, breathing 
creature that is going to make real demands and require money to care 
for, time, and patience.

Some people have the mistaken belief that blue or red nosed dogs are a 
special "type" of Pit Bull. When speaking of such dogs, these sorts are 
apt to make statements such as, "I have a blue Pit", or "My dog is the 
red nosed kind". Let's replace "brindle" with "red-nosed": "My dog is the 
brindle kind." Sort of silly, no? Brindle is just a color a Pit Bull may be, not 
a "kind" of Pit Bull. Well, ditto red and blue. There is a specific line of Pit 
Bull known for its red noses; this is the Old Family Red Nose strain. But 
this was a tight-knit family of dogs bred closely because of their superior 
ability in the pit. The genetic closeness of the dogs made it easy to pass 
on certain traits--it just so happens that the traits of the Old Family dogs 
included not only gameness, but the genes for red noses as well.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

You're preaching to the choir, dude. Good thread though. New members should read it before they ask stuff like "My dog is half red-nose and half blue. What bloodline is it?" Not that they should be blamed for thinking like this because as you say, there is so much misinformation around about rednose pits and bluenose pits like they're a different type of dog. 

Sticky maybe?


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

people come up to me on a daily bases and go hey is that a blue nose it bugs me


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> You're preaching to the choir, dude. Good thread though. New members should read it before they ask stuff like "My dog is half red-nose and half blue. What bloodline is it?" Not that they should be blamed for thinking like this because as you say, there is so much misinformation around about rednose pits and bluenose pits like they're a different type of dog.
> 
> Sticky maybe?


i am asked the same question particularly often but i cant help but to give a long drawn out explination to their answer. i dont mean to talk their ear off but i simply enjoy educating people on our breed, bkuz there is that large percentage of misinformation floating out there and i feel they deserve to know more than just one side of the story.

i think its funny when i hear all the rumors come out of someones mouth, simply bkuz i make them regret even making the statment. debating with me on APBT is a mistake from what my roomate says. i wont say that i know everything but ive done wayy too much research, and still continue to, on pitbulls and the entire bully breed. its a shame this particular dog can have such


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i cant believe people are ignorant enough to assume a dog is rare due to its color, especially when a "rare" dog normally isnt anything except for health problems or mutt'd up.

everybody is wanting a dollar for a dime though, especially in dog "breeding"


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

this thread is so true though. vast different pitbull breeders only breed for one thing in mind, to get a color or to create a xxl pitbull. i love any and all colors because of what is under the coat...its the dog that makes the dog not the coat/color. breeders do prey on the idea that it is the fad, and will cash out on the color of breed...although the work ability or functionality of the pitbull is thrown out the window just for money and not preservation of the true/ideal standard.

many other breed owners always question "did you get the runt of the pitbull litter?" i reply no, cause he isnt a pitbull he is a staffordshire bull terrier. there is a difference in the breeds. then its always..."ya well he is a pitbull no matter what, cause he looks like one" i love sheer ignorance. all the categorised "pitbulls" have trademarks. and a color shouldnt set the standard for any of them


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I get hit sometimes with "wow, you have a rednose pitbull", I just reply, "No, she's an american pit bull terrier with a red nose" which confuses some folk.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

ya or wow that is a tiniest pitbull i have ever saw......cause it isnt a pitbull it is a staffordshire bull terrier....what is that????? obviously something your still ingorant about


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> I get hit sometimes with "wow, you have a rednose pitbull", I just reply, "No, she's an american pit bull terrier with a red nose" which confuses some folk.


LMAO that is what I do too. They are like
"EEEEEE that is a bad pitbull A! I like your blue nose pit I have one too but mines is 90lbs do you want to breed?"

So I start to tell them they have a bully and the difference between the dogs and they always look like a deer in the head lights then tell me i am full of it because there UKC paperwork says pitbull. I spell pitbull that way because that is how they think it is spelled.

Sometimes it is hard to own this breed especially for a business owner, I guess I am suppose to own border collies or something! lol


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> obviously something your still ingorant about


I'm not sure I understand that sentence ? Are you refering to me ? or people in general you encounter that don't know what a Staffie really is ?

Just as a matter of interest, are staffy bulls rare over in the states ?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

No, mate I don't think he was referring to you. I think he was talking about the people that ask him that question.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it's the way the reply was made that made me think that. My bad :hammer:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I had to read it a couple of times too!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> I'm not sure I understand that sentence ? Are you refering to me ? or people in general you encounter that don't know what a Staffie really is ?
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, are staffy bulls rare over in the states ?


Definitely I think it was something he was saying to other people,not you.
And in my experience Staffy Bulls are kinda rare over here.Then again that could just be where I live,but I have only seen one in person.No doubt though they are quite beautiful.Enough to where it's making me want to look into them more as a future pet.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Definitely I think it was something he was saying to other people,not you.
> And in my experience Staffy Bulls are kinda rare over here.Then again that could just be where I live,but I have only seen one in person.No doubt though they are quite beautiful.Enough to where it's making me want to look into them more as a future pet.


Staffy bulls are a nice and mostly friendly dogs. Obviously being in the U.K, i get to see a lot of them, even my parents have one. In the U.K, the younger, troublesome teenagers seem to have them on the streets as a bit of a status symbol to try and make themselves look a tough because they have a staffy bull alongside them.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Jaz's dad said:


> I get hit sometimes with "wow, you have a rednose pitbull", I just reply, "No, she's an american pit bull terrier with a red nose" which confuses some folk.


hahaha thats funny and it sounds like something that i would say. haha


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I get asked all the time (at least when we were still in Vegas) "wow, two blues you must of paid a fortune for those blue noses" and my response is usually "Actually they are both rescues and their blue noses are nothing special just cute" Yeah that really gets the "duh" look... Then I get those "oh I have a pure bred blue nose too wanna mate them and make some money?" and I respond "Ummm do you know what bloodline they are cause it is not blue nose? And no I do not breed since this breed is being killed in the range of hundreds of thousands per day and I do not condone adding to the problem" That gets the "duh" look too...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I get confused on what to say,when people ask me what kind of Pit my dog is...I'm just like...What do you mean?! LOL.

At least when they ask me if my dog is Am. staff or APBT I can answer that~


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Jaz's dad said:


> I get hit sometimes with "wow, you have a rednose pitbull", I just reply, "No, she's an american pit bull terrier with a red nose" which confuses some folk.


I have to constantly tell people that Bruno is about an average sized pit.

Everyone is like, he's so small..He only weighs HOW much?!

When I tell them his weight,they're shocked,and most people are like...Well this pit bull or that pit bull is 100+ pounds....

I then have to tell them that it's not a pit bull(unless it's like hecka obese or something),and they argue how it is too...


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol all this stuff is so true...I get people who ask me " oh is that a blue nose?" and I say no it's an apbt and his color is blue. Then they look at me like I'm the dummy and walk away. :roll:

Once we were walking my friends apbt red nose and some lady started asking us questions about him. Then some back yard breeder comes along with this midget so called pit bull who was blue and starts asking us questions too. The lady was very interested and we were mainly educating her and then this guy comes and starts saying that blue ones are so rare and this and that. The lady ends up asking me what's the difference between a red nose and blue nose and before I get a chance to tell her it's just a color difference. This back yard breeder dude says oh the blue ones get way bigger...I couldn't believe it, I wanted to explode on the guy and tell him how ignorant he was. Worst part is apparently this guy breeds puppies all the time...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for cut and pasting this.it was good when I read it awhile back.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I get this  all the time too. They say what a beautiful dog is he half blue nose? I reply no he's an American Pit Bull Terrier and his nose is black. This makes people studder sometimes. I've heard "well he's way too small to be a pit, he must be mixed" LMAO he's pushing 70lbs wich is on the large side for an APBT.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Any fool that judges ANY animal on color is well.......a fool.

It brings to mind and old and obviously wise saying,

NEVER JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER!!!!


----------

